# Sable Coat Change !



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

This tread is about the Sable's coat colr change and evolution ... i just reserved this first choice male of that litter ... 

Upcoming Litters (uma and Iron )

im really exited to get it .. im expecting to get a dark sable dog !!

i know sable dog are quite different than other coat , they tend to get darker with times ...

So plz , could u post pic of your sable/dark sable dog baby and what they look like now ? it would help me out choose the dog if there is more than 1 sable in the litter ... i want to pick the one that will be darker as possible!

thx for your time  and suggestion


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/156749-show-me-your-contrasting-sables.html

Here is a great thread that was started earlier. It will give you some pictures NOW!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I posted a thread recently called "evolutions of a sable". Those are just 6mth of changes


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

At 7 weeks:










At 12 weeks









At 15 weeks









At 18 weeks









At 7 months









As you can see, darker sables are pretty dark at 6-8 weeks, then get lighter until about 3-4 months, then darker again as the adult coat grows in around 4-5 months. So your best bet is to pick the puppy that is the darkest at the age of 8 weeks. Between 12-15 weeks it's hard to tell light sables from dark sables, but the darker ones tend to have black marks on the toes.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

idahospud49 said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/156749-show-me-your-contrasting-sables.html
> 
> Here is a great thread that was started earlier. It will give you some pictures NOW!


Here's my post from that thread:

Halo puppy - blondes have more fun. (Her first trip to the brewpub at 3-1/2 months old!)










All grown up:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Freestep said:


> At 7 months


Ummm HELLO gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I love Halo.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is what she looked like at 7 weeks old, before we got her:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...evolutions-sable-shepherd-very-pic-heavy.html

Is the link to my boy. I have new pics but no computer to upload right now


----------

